
Two dead, many injured, after car plows into crowd at SXSW festival - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/03/13/breaking-two-dead-many-injured-after-car-plows-into-crowd-at-south-by-southwest-festival/
======
mgraczyk
I come to Hacker News to get away from depressing news like this. Can we, as a
community, please stop upvoting content that isn't intellectually stimulating?

It's already really difficult for me to believe any one of the many front page
submissions about MH370 could "gratify one's intellectual curiosity". However,
I just ignore them and assume some us must really love aviation. This article
is just too far though. I can think of no possible way anybody could find this
intellectually interesting.

~~~
rdl
In this case, I think it's more "lots of people from HN community are at
SXSW", vs. any intellectual stimulation from "car crashes into a crowd of
people".

------
chasing
Awful. Was down there just after it happened, apparently, but didn't realize.

Here's a video of the aftermath:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtOAdOFYtnA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtOAdOFYtnA)

